# New here...



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I looked over twice for a intro section so I hope I didn't miss it cause I was tired!!!

Well, new here sayin hi. Active Duty Air Force stationed at McGuire AFB, NJ. Got orders this week to Minot, ND. I was referred here by a friend who lives in Montana. Ill be headin your way the first week of December most likely.

I'm a big bowhunter although I certainly do gun hunt. Mostly interested in doin it for birds though, not deer. I don't have much interest in picking up a rifle for deer. I haven't shot the shotgun out here in two years, actually even went out, probably haven't fired a shot in 4...

So anyway, I know basically nothing about the hunting and fishing in ND. My friend has told me it will be a blessing in disguise for me. Been in NJ my whole life and deer here are, lets just say, less than desirable. I'm a maniac though... Read a ton, love to watch videos, been to a lot of seminars, basically a nut when it comes to bowhunting. I'm extremely serious about it. When bow season is in, my stuff stays in a plastic bin and I shower w/ nothing but scent free soap during the season. Totally believe in scentlok, I'm sure some of you don't lol!!

I hate to say I only hunt for antlers, but I am a firm practicer of QDM. I will shoot does to fill the freezer and let 2.5 year olds walk. I've shot a couple 3.5's out here which is a big deal for Jersey. I'm actually looking for my first 100 inch deer. Not that I want to shoot a 105 inch deer, but i want to shoot one I don't mind dishing out 500 bucks to mount. P&Y and better really. To say we don't want to shoot a big buck is silly, we all dream about that big buck comin by our stand. So I've committed myself to trying to stay above 115s and better. I have a feeling the deer in ND are going to shock me a bit when compared to jersey hunting.

So give me the low down guys. What can I expect out of ND, mostly the Minot area. Small town? How are the winters, how long and how cold? I've been told I have to have a block heater installed in my truck. I was also told permission is not like out here in Jersey. Out here you can't find a spot to hunt. I heard if it isn't posted you can hunt it, but of course you still want to introduce yourself to the landowner. And when you do, you rarely ever get turned down? To me thats insane because there is literally no private ground to hunt out here. The response you get is always, "Sorry, someone hunts here already." Lookin to get hooked up w/ some of you guys out there to learn how to hunt the area. Out here its all hardwoods hunting. I've taken a few deer from the ground, but its not a primary way of hunting.

I know its a lot but I was actually pretty down when I found out I was comign out there. Minot is basically the last place you want to go in the AF, but since I love to hunt so much, I'm getting more pumped about it. I'm thinking its going to be a great time.

Thanks for having me!

Tim


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I know its a lot but I was actually pretty down when I found out I was comign out there. Minot is basically the last place you want to go in the AF, but since I love to hunt so much, I'm getting more pumped about it. I'm thinking its going to be a great time.
> 
> Thanks for having me!
> 
> Tim


Not if you are a hunter.Minot is a great place to live if you like the outdoors.Also a great place to raise kids if you have any.Excellent waterfowl and upland hunting.Good deer hunting also.Especially in the National Wildlife Refuges which are open to bow hunters.

Welcome to ND and Nodakoutdoors. :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:welcome: Tim!

Enjoy North Dakota!

It will be the best station you have in the AF!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

No kids but bowhunting is my forte lol!!!

I will admit, I'm kinda excited to get out of NJ. I was all set 4 years ago when I left for basic only to find out a few months later I was getting stationed back at McGuire. It has been a great experience getting to spend some more time at home and be here for both of my Grandparent's passing, but it is kind of exciting to know I'm actually leaving this time. Pretty excited about meeting some new people and finding some new hunting buddies. Very excited to be getting out of NJ hunting. It sucks out here guys!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Howdy and welcome 'home'.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome, lots of Minot guys on here who I'm sure will be very open to you if you ask questions.

If you're an outdoorsman you're in a great place, you'll see. 

:welcome:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

My brother in law was stationed at Minot for several years. Very cold winters, but if you are a hunter, I don't think you will be dissapointed. From one of the OOSers that has been here since almost the beginning, welcom to the site. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

ImpalaSSpeed96 wrote: 


> Minot is basically the last place you want to go in the AF, but since I love to hunt so much, I'm getting more pumped about it.


An early welcome to you.. :beer:

The last place huh?? Tell that to the countless #'s of people who have been sent here kicking and screaming only to end up retiring here.. :wink:

If you like tropical weather 12 months out of the year, nightclubs and city life, you'll hate it here. 
If you want unbelievable hunting and fishing, and clean,safe, living surrounded by friendly people, you'll love it.
I'd be willling to bet you'll be blown away when you get a taste of the bowhunting.
I can drive 2 miles in any direction of my house and see 10 100+ inch deer in an evening.

And just a heads up you will need a block heater. and come January you'll see cars running, unlocked, outside of the grocery store. Its no big deal thats just how life is out here. :wink:

Holler if you have any more questions..


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Minot is a great place. No regrets coming here. Access is great and the people are greater.

Plenty of bow hunters here on base.

Living won't be like NJ living. You may go through a bit of a culture shock but it will be a good one!

When is your RNLTD?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Leo Porcello said:


> When is your RNLTD?


Now only a wing-nut (or other military) will know that one!

:beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

8)


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

RNLTD is 19 Dec. I plan on heading out the first week of Dec though. Glad there's a lot of guys on base who hunt, I need to get hooked up w/ some cause I have no idea how to hunt open country. I'm used to hardwoods hunting from a tree or at least on the ground in some thick cover. Never hunted from a ground blind.

Hate cities, don't go to clubs much, could care less about tropical weather. Not lookin forward to having a block heater for the car but... Very glad to hear 100 inch deer are plentiful but lookin for 125s or better :lol: For those of you who have never been to jersey, it would be a shock for you's too 8) Basically all farm country out here. There's only a small portion up by NY that is crappy city. Everything else is farmland and woods w/ houses and developments scattered inbetween. I did get a nice pic of a 115 inch 9pt off my trail cam today which I was really pumped about. I only had it out there two days and wanted to check the pics to see how they were comin out cause I wasn't real happy w/ how I had it positioned. Decided to move it after I saw no night pics and the nice buck was kinda far away. I have it in a dead funnel so where I moved it I think Ill get some better pics of that 9 and we've seen many bigger bucks out there. Biggest deer that was killed in that funnel was a 130 inch 8pt. Some monster rubs out there every year though, some the size of your calf. I shot a big mature six out there a couple years ago, well not right there but the same area. This is the second to last buck I've shot, shot a crippled dinker in ohio last year on the ground at 10 yards, but this was the last jersey buck I shot. He dressed out at 148 and scored 93 as a 6.










Not my biggest are far as inches but my nicest looking deer. Either way, I'm looking forward to moving onto something new.

BTW for you air force guys, I'm a Command Post guy so Ill be hangin out in the office w/ no windows lol!!!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nother question for you guys. I was lookin at the DNR site and the license pricing. IS that combo license what you use for deer and pronghorn or do you have to buy each one cause I saw it said general game. Also, whats the deal w/ buying tags? Out here we have different seasons. Fall bow till the end of Oct then permit bow. You have to spend extra money to hunt Nov. But you can shoot one buck w/ each season and unlimited does. It sounds like you have to buy a tag for every deer you shoot?

I didn't really see a break down of the animals you can shoot but haven't had a lot of time to look through it. It sounds like you can only take one buck or either species, not one of each. Then what is the cost of each deer tag after you buy your 20 dollar bowhunting license?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The general game license is for small game.Residents have to buy it to hunt upland,waterfowl,etc.

All rifle deer licenses are issued through a lottery for a specific species and sex.There are a limited number for I believe 35 or so units in the state.

Bow licenses for deer for residents are sold over the counter.They are good for either whitetail or mule deer,either sex.Same for antelope bow licenses.

Deer rifle is open for 2 weeks in November.Deer bow is open from Aug. 29 through the first weekend in January.

Yes you have to buy a $20 tag for every deer you shoot.All tags are $20.After the first rifle draw there are no buck tags left.Many people don't get one and have to settle for a doe tag.

We have a points system.If you don't get your first choice.....you get 1 point the next year.....your name goes in 3 times.....then 5,then 7 then 65,then 126 and so on until you get your first choice.That's just for rifle,not bow.The same for antelope rifle.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Ken. So basically I don't really have to worry about it since I don't plan on picking up the rifle. But what about shotguns? Can you even shoot a slug out there? Muzzleloaders? I know they're probably all the same season. Out here we have all seperate seasons for stuff although you can use your muzzleloader during shotgun, just not vice versa. So dang, you guys are one of those states that are allowed to take the rifle out during the rut... Our gun season is pretty much 3 weeks after the primary rut has run down.

Wow, so tryin to fill up the freezer can get pretty expensive. We are allowed to shoot unlimited does w/ each of our season's tag.


----------



## RuttinBuck (Aug 26, 2008)

Yep $20.00 a shot. Remember now it doesn't take as many big body N.D. deer to fill the freezer. We've got some of the best fishing around as well :sniper:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

During rifle season you can use a rifle,pistol,muzzleloader,ar shotgun with slugs.There is also a special muzzleloader season right after the rifle season.You apply for the muzzleloader only season at the same time as rifle.

All first tags must be used during that season with that weapon.Any second,third or more doe tags can be filled during any open season with any weapon.There are drawings for the first 4 tags.After that you can buy as many as are left.You must hunt in the zone the tag is for except for the first bow license you have.

So if you bow hunt you can fill that tag statewide with a bow only during the bow season.Cost is $20.You can also apply for more doe tags which also cost $20.Those extra ones can be filled with any weapon during that season.BUT they must be filled in the unit they are for not statewide.

The GNF has documented that people have bought up to 25 tags.All but the first one are doe tags.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool, thanks Ken. So sounds like I'm pretty set, sort of... I would like to shoot a doe first, so i just gotta get a doe tag and make sure I shoot it in whatever zone I get it in. Just cause its the first deer doesn't mean I have to use my statewide tag on it I'm assuming.

Man, this is like learning a new job lol!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I believe the AF Base is in Unit 3A2.So you would have to apply for the extra doe tags after the first rifle draw.Usually by the end of July.At that time you could apply for a second,third,and fourth tag.Those doe tags could be filled useing whatever weapon is in season.Then you would buy your regular bow tag in Aug which can be filled with any deer anywhere in the state.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

First come first serve tags are out now..

click on "availability" on the left side
https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onlineservices/lic/public/online/lic/checkFCAvailability.htm


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I dated a command post girl (not here).

Josh Jeffries is a big bow hunter. He is currently down range but should be back mid Sep.

I think the base is trying to start a bow club as well. I think there may be a range on base. Not much into the archery myself but may get back into it.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, I'm gettin the hang of it somewhat. Seems a little more complicated than need be but whatever works I suppose.

Won't be huntin this year, at least don't plan on it. Ill be getting there the first week of December. Not sure how it is out there but out here, after gun season, forget about a good buck moving in the daylight. Not even worth your time to go sit in a tree freezing, hoping to get a good deer w/in 40 yards of your stand...

Thanks Leo, Josh sent me a PM. I'll be lookin to hook up w/ you guys when I get out there. Hopefully you guys aren't all old and tied down lol!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Ok, I'm gettin the hang of it somewhat. Seems a little more complicated than need be but whatever works I suppose.


With your service back ground you should be used to that I would assume.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

MSG Rude said:


> With your service back ground you should be used to that I would assume.


You have no idea....


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I might have a bit of a clue.....:wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Won't be huntin this year, at least don't plan on it. Ill be getting there the first week of December. Not sure how it is out there but out here, after gun season, forget about a good buck moving in the daylight. Not even worth your time to go sit in a tree freezing, hoping to get a good deer w/in 40 yards of your stand...


I wouldn't rule it out if i were you, get a tag and do a little scouting work and you'll get a good head start on next year.
Some big deer are killed late in the season around here.

I love late season bowhunting.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

MSG Rude said:


> I might have a bit of a clue.....:wink:


Well, in my job anyway its terribly bad. The military is bad in general though... Hurry up and wait, just like they teach you from the very beginning!



dblkluk said:


> I wouldn't rule it out if i were you, get a tag and do a little scouting work and you'll get a good head start on next year.
> Some big deer are killed late in the season around here.
> 
> I love late season bowhunting.


I know, I say that now but Ill probably be out there tryin to stick one... Ill only have three weeks though so then again, probably not. I have to find a place to live and get moved in. I don't have a ton of stuff, but I don't think I'm going to find the time to hunt though. Ill be out there scoutin first thing at the end of Jan though!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I know, I say that now but Ill probably be out there tryin to stick one... Ill only have three weeks though so then again, probably not. I have to find a place to live and get moved in. I don't have a ton of stuff, but I don't think I'm going to find the time to hunt though. Ill be out there scoutin first thing at the end of Jan though!


If you just want to get out and go for a doe for the freezer, I might know a guy.. :wink:

Dont forget about shed hunting in the spring months too..


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

dblkluk said:


> Dont forget about shed hunting in the spring months too..


Aaahhhh...shed hunter......where did she go????


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

MSG Rude said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > Dont forget about shed hunting in the spring months too..
> ...


I'll never tell!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Youll enjoy yourself, its a small world in Nd and youll be surprised how many guys you get to know all around the state and on here


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I'd rather get to know the girls lol!!!! I think I'm gonna get a pup right after I get out there. I'm gonna teach him how to find sheds for sure...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Plan on living in the dorms? Trying for off base? Not sure of your rank but I am pretty sure "most" SrA and above are off base. Your sponsor if you have one should be able to let you know all that.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

See, just like a wing-nut to get it wrong again..... :shake:

You get a girl WITH a dog! Because if it goes in reverse she will take the dog when she leaves your arse!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just made Staff so I won't be on base.

Nah, no interest in a girl w/ a dog. I got my own pets, aint no woman takin my animals! Sides, out there I'm gonna need a dog. I been puttin it off cause of my job, I go on a ton of training TDY's so I can't rely on someone to always be there to watch my animals. Now that I know I won't be goin anywhere unless I deploy, I think I'm gonna get a huntin dog. Plus my best friend just let his wife finally get one so now that he's got a little lab pup, I'm feendin!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Congrats on Staff.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Leo Porcello said:


> Congrats on Staff.


Thanks! Its a good feeling, now I can't wait till May when I sew on! I finally don't feel so bad. I joined late, so I was an older airman and I hated it, especially since I just came from two supervisor positions in the civ world. Now at 25 i kinda feel like I'm where I should be. Starting to study for Tech already though...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

They say Tech is the hard one but it is very doable. Taddy1340 on here is proof of that. He was burning up the Enlisted track and now is Lt Taddy. Most don't study for Tech the first time because they believe it is impossible to make and that bites them in the asss. Keep in the books and you will nail em all first time. (haha if I could only follow my own advice)


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah try to get it the first time, dont be like me lol...


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> They say Tech is the hard one but it is very doable. Taddy1340 on here is proof of that. He was burning up the Enlisted track and now is Lt Taddy. Most don't study for Tech the first time because they believe it is impossible to make and that bites them in the asss. Keep in the books and you will nail em all first time. (haha if I could only follow my own advice)


Thanks for the plug Leo...It can be done. Here's my story...Upon arrival to Grand Forks in 2003, I met a guy who just got there as well. Chris just came from Germany and was a Tech-select. In talking, he said he made it the second time...but he was pizzed at himself because he bought into the "can't make it first time" thing. Well, he didn't study at all and missed it by 11 points! He easily would have made it the first time. I took his advice...studied my arse off and made it at just under 6 years...1/2 that of the average selects that year. I'm proud of it, but it was Chris who really motivated me to believe in myself.

It can be done...like anything else in life, don't ever let anyone tell you it cannot be done.

Good luck! You will fall in love w/ ND. I'll retire there when the time comes!

Mike


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm definitely going to study hard for it. No sense in turning down free money when its offered to you... Going to try and put in 1-2 hours a day until I hit 6 months out, then switch to 3-4 hours if possible. Going to take 10 days of leave before I test and do 8-12 until the day before and just take that day to relax and let my brain settle.

I think I'm going to like ND but I would like to get out to Wright Pat so i'm going to put in as a vol to korea. Don't want to re-enlist there w/out orders...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> No sense in turning down free money when its offered to you...


There is no such thing as "free money" in the service my young friend...you earn/earned every signle penny of it and I appreciate your service!


----------

